# Senior GSD unable to standup



## kdesai

My GSD is 13. He is severely arthritic and in the past year has lost proper control of his hind legs. Today he refused to eat and only ate a treat. He is not able to stand at all. I have been using the sling and he can normally walk once propped up but today he can't walk at all even after I lift him up. He takes Deramax and supplements. I am afraid what will happen to him if he can't get up at all. Would he get bed sores? Has anyone had a similar experience? We have no vet in the area who will come home to check out on him and I do not know how I can take him to the vet if he can't move at all. It is so sad to see him like this.


----------



## zetti

The symptoms you describe could be caused by so many different conditions. Only your vet can diagnose. Can you get someone to help you load him into the car? Once you get to the vet, they will help you bring him in.

I'm very sorry you and your dog are going through this.


----------



## Julian G

Just take the long ride to the nearest vet and see what they say. The dog is 13, you owe it to him. Sounds like he is at the end of his life, if he can't walk and can't eat then he is suffering and you need to make a decision. Go to a vet tomorrow.


----------



## wolfstraum

I'm so sorry - it is so very very hard to see them get old.....unfortunately, you do need to get him in the car and to a vet if he can't get up even with a sling to help him walk.....the not eating is not a good sign either ... hopefully they can get him feeling better...

they get such a hold on our hearts, but we have to do what is right for them no matter how hard it is for us


Lee


----------



## kdesai

Thanks for your responses. The last time I posted a question it was in 2003 and he was a 4 month old pup and now he is 13 and a half! How time flies. Will try to figure out how I can take him to the vet tomorrow.


----------



## SuperG

Lee said it better than I could..........


SuperG


----------



## LuvShepherds

See if you can find a mobile vet that does house calls.


----------



## Chip18

I am so sorry "simple stuff" like this (can't move the dog) just kinda compounds the pain. 

13.5 and not eating ... is just not a good combo ... I know you also stated "can't" walk ... but hey that's what doggie wheelchairs are for. But you know the not eating thing ... so yeah ...

But I'm not here to say well that sucks and move on. I'm here to try and help and like I often say to newbies with issues .. " take a deep breath and relax." Your dog needed you those many years ago and he still needs you now. The issue at hand "is getting the dog in the vehical." Step one ... do you have friends, relatives or neighbors that can help you?? 

Even if you don't know your neighbors well ... (I'm going out on a limb) here and say, "most people" would help someone in trouble with there dog if asked ??? I know I certainly would ... even my butt hole neighbor! 

So getting a second set of hands would be most helpful! So "assuming" a second set of hands ... the disadvantage of larger breeds .. is that if they are not mobile ... they are just dead weight! Just the way it is ... no way in heck could I lift "Rocky ... 112 lbs and freaking long ... I'm a "Boxer guy" also. 

But ... with a second set of hands ... no problem ... get a sheet fold it in half (length wise) and make a "stretcher" roll the dog into the center of it and with one person on both ends ... you should be able to lift the dog! The tricky part is going to be getting him into the vehical. So "assuming" you can find help ... it would be preferable, if they were at least kinda agile. They will need to get themselves into the vehical while holding the "Stretcher." 

And hopefully ... this part is just way overkill but it would not hurt to put Cushions and pillows down in front of the door of the vehical ... just incase someone loses there grip. That's just a "crap happens" contingency.

So again ... sorry you are going through this and lame as it maybe ... maybe this (info) helps?? Keep us posted and God Bless you and your dog ... take care.


----------



## newlie

When my yellow Lab was 13 or so and having trouble with his hind legs, three things really helped. A sling to help him walk, a ramp for the stairs and the periodic use of a steroid. His vet gave me a bottle with 20 pills and I would use them for several days whenever he was having more trouble than usual and it made a big difference. The combination of all three things probably bought Max another couple of years all told. 

Your vet would have to advise you as to whether something like this would be appropriate for your boy. Even though Max was elderly and very frail, he still took a lot of pleasure in his food, being cuddled, sniffing around the yard and so on, and it may be since your dog is not wanting to eat that he is saying he's ready to go. I guess it's also possible that if he felt a little stronger, maybe he wouild feel like eating a little bit.

Regardless, I am so sorry that you are having to go through this, it is a heartbreaking thing. Whatever you decide, it will be because you love him and want what's best for him. 

Keep us posted, we will pray for you.


----------



## kdesai

Thank you all so much! He does have a sling, and a ramp to go outside. I will ask the vet about steroids. Last night I had to take food in my hand and hold it up to his face and he ate out of my hand. About 3 handfuls. Not much at all. He is doing better this morning. I got him up using the sling and took him down the ramp outside. I am planning on getting a dog wheelchair and hoping that will help . Can he go poop when in the wheelchair as he needs to squat a bit to poop? Thank you all again!


----------



## Magwart

One thought unrelated to vet care....I'm a huge proponent of home-cooking for seniors at the end of their life. They lose taste buds as they age, so giving them something special can keep them excited about eating when they're feeling lousy. It's also softer than kibble on old teeth and gums. I love seeing the excitement in an old dog's eyes when they realize that pot of meat simmering on the stove is for them!

When my last one had cancer, the vet school's oncologist gave me a recipe that was targeted at my dog's special needs. We cooked a big pot of food for him every Sunday, and he ate on it all week. That dog LOVED his special meals. He thought he'd won the lottery at meal time. 

When they don't have much time left, cooking a big pot of "special" food for the week is one of those tasks that just feels right. Once you know what's going on with him, you can also target the ingredients to his needs (e.g., turmeric for anti-inflammatory, etc.) 

You can find some recipes in Monical Segal's K9 Kitchen book.


----------



## kdesai

What a wonderful idea! Thanks!


----------



## Jenny720

kdesai said:


> Thank you all so much! He does have a sling, and a ramp to go outside. I will ask the vet about steroids. Last night I had to take food in my hand and hold it up to his face and he ate out of my hand. About 3 handfuls. Not much at all. He is doing better this morning. I got him up using the sling and took him down the ramp outside. I am planning on getting a dog wheelchair and hoping that will help . Can he go poop when in the wheelchair as he needs to squat a bit to poop? Thank you all again!


I believe the dogs can eliminate with the wheelchair but always check with the manufacturer there are so many different chairs. I know people who use adequan injections, and prednisone can be extremely helpful. Hope your boy is feeling better. Not sure where you live but cold and wet weather can play apart in the stiffness to.


----------



## kdesai

My furry baby left us yesterday. There is a hole in my heart. I hope he is in a place with no pain and he can run free. He gave me 13+ beautiful years , loving us unconditionally. This home will never be the same.


----------



## Chip18

Aww man I'm so sorry.


----------



## astrovan2487

So sad to hear that your dog passed away. My heart breaks for you, this has to be the hardest part of owning a dog. You love them so much then they leave so soon.


----------



## Honeybee1999

I'm so sorry. I recently lost my senior girl, so I can sympathize with the hole in your heart. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## newlie

I am so very sorry for your loss. I do believe that we will see all those we love again one day. Until then, cherish your memories. Run free, sweet boy!


----------



## Deb

I am so very very sorry!


----------



## kelbonc

I am so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## selzer

I'm sorry. Losing them is so hard. Rest in peace, faithful friend!


----------



## wolfy dog

This is heartbreaking. So sorry for your loss. Heal well.


----------



## holland

So sorry for your loss-such a hard decision to make


----------

